# Hello from the UK



## Phil M (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello everyone

I've been lurking here a while and thought it was about time I made it official!

My name's Phil, I live in the historic Kingdom of Lindsey - or Lincolnshire as it's known today - in the UK.

The guitar was one of a few bad influences I fell under at the age of 17 and I always liked writing my own stuff on it. I got into MIDI composing a few years later courtesy of an Alesis QS6 and an Atari ST before moving to a PC. I've kept using the QS6 as my MIDI keyboard - I guess I like to get my money's worth out of things :wink:

As for which VIs I use, I splurged on Komplete 8 a while ago, along with Alchemy and the latter quickly became my favourite software synth by far. Beyond that, I've not got much other than various freebies I've hoovered up along the way (legitimate ones, natch) and various odds and sods from Hollow Sun, Embertone and Audio Thing that suit my usually limited budget. And yes, a limited budget means I'm a Reaperite, if that's the word... Reaperian? Reaperoid?

Anyway, as you may have already guessed, I'm not even remotely professional and this is just a hobby for me :lol:

Cheers


----------



## TMRodrigues (Aug 19, 2013)

Greetings fellow Reaperite (That's the one i enjoyed the most, haha)!


----------



## Phil M (Aug 21, 2013)

Yeah, I think that's probably my favourite of the 3! At least Reaper and Cockos aren't censored here, unlike another forum I saw the other day :shock:


----------



## TMRodrigues (Aug 21, 2013)

I find that to be pretty daunting!
In which forum is Cockos an unholy name?


----------



## Phil M (Aug 22, 2013)

Motunation, which is an unofficial Digital Performer forum. I don't remember what I was googling at the time that took me there, but as I don't have and don't want DP I didn't see any reason to stick around :wink:


----------



## TMRodrigues (Aug 22, 2013)

Funny you should mention DP.
They have been offering a 30 day tryout demo that i've been wondering about giving a shot. I'm pretty happy with Reaper. It suits my needs perfectly however, curiosity always gets in the way.
Anyhow, don't wish to digress much from the thread itself. Whatever tool we use, it's all about serving the music isn't it?


----------



## Phil M (Aug 23, 2013)

Indeed it is 8)

I won't be trying the DP demo any time soon. Reaper meets my needs and I can think of lots of things I'd rather spend $499 on than another DAW!


----------



## TMRodrigues (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh wow. :shock: 
Didn't even notice DP was that expensive. That totally faded my curiosity, haha.


----------



## Sounds-and-images (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi Phil and welcome,

Not sure how many of us folk on this side of the pond but there's a few! Have fun here and I look forward to your posts.

Simon.


----------

